# best place for pomps up close in March



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Ill be fishing in eastern FL for the entire month of March. I know that when the beaches are steep, you have a better chance of catching fish up close with a shorter rod. Can anyone tell me where
the steep beaches are? I will actually be based out of Flagler Beach, but Im willing to travel north or south to reaching fishing locations. I do plan to fish the piers and Ive been pier
fishing since 1975 in North Carolina. Any fish will do including Blues, Spanish, Whiting and Pompano. I have never fished Florida and would like to try my luck in the surf with pompano.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I've fished the pier in flagler, but just once. Not sure about March. I usually fish Crescent Beach. You may find more info here if no one chimes in with more info. http://www.surfishingflorida.com/Home/tabid/103/Default.aspx


----------



## CurtisFlorida (Oct 4, 2014)

Should be as good as place as any for pompano in Florida at that time , right there at Flager. Good luck.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

sandfleas are very plentiful there at Flagler. The natural bait for Pomps.
Follow my good friend Larry Finch at http://fishmanfinch.com/. He is the Florida Pompano King.
If you can catch him at his family run seafood store "Atlantic Seafood Market" there at Jacksonville Beach,
Also on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/AtlanticseafoodMkt
he will very unselfishly fill you with all the knowledge you need for some excellent pomp fishing (for FREE)
If your budget will allow for it, try to book a Surf Charter with Larry to specifically target pompano and whiting.
It will be the best investment in your fishing history that you will ever make.


----------

